# is there any supplement to hold weight?



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

hi guys

i think my main problem with bulking up, and im sure others have the same, is if i have a bad night or even half a bad day, i can lose 2 or 3 lbs, which seems to take me a week or 2 to put back on. i was 12st 9 last monday, had a stomach ache for a few hours and didnt eat great that evening, and have been 12st 5/6 ever since.

also, should i get a blood test at my doctors for testosterone levels as i have NO facial hair, barely any armpit hair, and no leg hair at all. its pretty embarrassing and people comment on it all the time when im wearing shorts.

thanks !


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah get a blood test done just to see what's going on, i want to at some point as well 

Also have you tried weight gain supplements?


----------

